# AppEx Networks Accelerator Network Protocol Will Squash Your Internet Speed!



## funk1u0 (Aug 10, 2014)

So after over an hour of trying to diagnose why my internet was running at 1/10th of the usual speed. I figured out the culprit. After downgrading to Windows 7 from Windows 8.1 with my AMD A8 APU powered laptop sporting an Atheros AR5B95 AR9285 802.11B/G/N Half Mini PCI-E Card, I noticed my internet was almost fully broken. After going into the Network Connection properties I noticed this AppEx Networks Accelerator protocol, upon disabling it my internet speed was instantly restored to full throttle. I thought I would just post this here in case anyone searching the forums or the internet was looking for information about the wireless adapter I have slowing down, or wondering what the AppEx Networks Accelerator is. Basically I think it is routing all my traffic through their incompetent system, slowing everything down, and doing god knows what else. Beware if this is running alongside your Network Adapter, chances are it's ruining your connection. After a web search I think its directly associated with the AMD A4, A6, A8 and A10 processors. Because not only was it enabled on my Atheros wireless card but also my Realtek LAN controller. Anyone else experience this? Wonder whats really going on here, seems kinda fishy, I am finding info about the accelerator directly on AMD's website. I imagine it got installed after I installed the AMD Catalyst Driver suite, because I don't remember seeing it while configuring my wireless card. BEWARE! Hope this can help someone else out and save some time. If anyone can shed some light please elaborate.

:magic::magic::magic::magic:


----------



## d99007 (Sep 4, 2014)

I had exactly the same problem. After troubleshooting my network connection for an entire day, it turned out that AppEx Networks Accelerator was slowing down my connection from 190 Mbps to 4 Mbps!! After disabling AppEx Networks "Accelerator" the speed was amazing. 

What a lame piece of software. I wish AMD had better quality control


----------



## Ander111 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes, this AppEx thing was making my WiFi connection slower, too. It's installed by the AMD QuickStream utility, which doesn't seem necessary.


----------



## ittomas (Oct 5, 2014)

The same here. 1/10 of the real speed. After unistallation the speed is again up.


----------



## techmaniamaster (Dec 15, 2014)

I had met the same problem. After installing Catalyst 14.2, my network connection slowed down from 50 Mbps to 5 Mbps. I just upgraded Catalyst to 14.12 and it seemed solved the problem. My network speed was restored to 50 Mbps. There must be something wrong with Catalyst 14.2.


----------



## setlla96 (Dec 18, 2014)

I just upgraded AMD Quick Stream from AMD’s website: AMD Quick Stream Technology. It fixed the problem.


----------



## darkbrew (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the posts! I was scratching my head on the similar problem ... Saved me tons of time.

Wanted to find out more about this Quick Stream thing and googled to its official site on AMD. Installed the download there (abc.exe, interesting name) and didn’t find the Internet speed issue any more. The installer is quite new (digital signature dated 10/27/2014) so might be an update. Just out of curiosity what it really does to my laptop, ran speedtest with and without this stuff. Unable to see much difference with my WiFi. But to my surprise the upload appeared to be consistently much faster with 4G LTE tethering. Very interesting. So for now, it’s a keeper for me.


----------

